# Dataless iPhone plan - possible to survive, or not?



## SeeB (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi,

I know, somes threads have been talking about that, but noone bring me a clear anwser.

I miss my chance to by an iPhone on 11, but now I plan on buying one for the next stock. I absolutly don't want a DATA plan on my iPhone.

My question is:
1- Is it possible to survive without a data plan on the iPhone?
2- Is there a way to block Edge/3G internet, so that we cannont access by any way to fido/rogers internet?

I don't want the "don't press wethear button. I know I would be able not to press it, but in 3 years, I know one of my friends or of my family would press it. So, for me, if there is no way to block at all data, (use only wifi), i wont buy iphone.

Thanks for your anwser.


----------



## Kazo0 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey,

I just ordered my iPhone by calling Rogers on Monday. I got a very nice guy and I asked him the same stuff. He said that you can buy it without a data plan, no problem. And he blocked any incoming/outgoing data. You can turn the 3G off yourself and he blocked EDGE. So it's possible to survive. I'm only using the phone with WiFi


----------



## James3967 (Aug 30, 2004)

I believe if you call the data people at Rogers they can put a block on it from their side. 

I believe also turning all Radios to off in the iPhone settings will not allow data either - but I am not 100% on this so I would get a confirmation.

As far as being able to "Survive" of course you can....the difference is if you want an "everything" device or an ipod with a phone attached to it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Clear answer: Rogers can block data on your account.* You cannot turn off the "radios" on iPhone 3G.

*This may take a few calls.


----------



## harrisjr (Aug 29, 2007)

I have a similar setup. Pretty close to the entire city where I live and work is covered in Wifi. I only have a voice plan (no data) and I called Rogers to add a data block to my account. 

Oh, and they also charged me an extra $50 for the phone. It was either because I didn't add a data plan or my monthly bill is less than $30 before taxes. Haven't quite figured that one out yet.


----------



## teewee (Apr 30, 2006)

harrisjr said:


> I have a similar setup. Pretty close to the entire city where I live and work is covered in Wifi. I only have a voice plan (no data) and I called Rogers to add a data block to my account.
> 
> Oh, and they also charged me an extra $50 for the phone. It was either because I didn't add a data plan or my monthly bill is less than $30 before taxes. Haven't quite figured that one out yet.


so what was the total for the iphone for you?
I went to a rogers store yesterday and they confirmed you cannot buy the phone dataless at the store but you CAN call up rogers and order over the phone, he did mention $250 but was unclear as to whether that was the price if the voice plan was over 30$ or not.. can anybody clarify this?


----------



## Chookaboom (May 1, 2005)

HowEver said:


> You cannot turn off the "radios" on iPhone 3G.


HowEver, can you clarify this, as I was to understand that the Airplane mode would "turn off" all radios on the phone. Then you could then manually put on the Wireless capability when needed (though no calls could be made/received).

c-b


----------



## harrisjr (Aug 29, 2007)

teewee said:


> so what was the total for the iphone for you?
> I went to a rogers store yesterday and they confirmed you cannot buy the phone dataless at the store but you CAN call up rogers and order over the phone, he did mention $250 but was unclear as to whether that was the price if the voice plan was over 30$ or not.. can anybody clarify this?


The total was 299+50+tax. Came to about $395 for the 16gb.

I purchased mine in store with no data and had no issues. I think it all depends on the staff at the store, however it can be done. They actually made me sign a "no data waiver" form at the kiosk. It looked like it was part of one of the official iPhone brochures.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Chookaboom said:


> HowEver, can you clarify this, as I was to understand that the Airplane mode would "turn off" all radios on the phone. Then you could then manually put on the Wireless capability when needed (though no calls could be made/received).
> 
> c-b


Okay, yes, there is an airplane mode, but I meant as something that would be useful on an ongoing basis. Turn airplane mode off (or the radios on, as it were) and you risk data charges immediately. It's easier just to have data blocked on your account.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

harrisjr said:


> The total was 299+50+tax. Came to about $395 for the 16gb.
> 
> I purchased mine in store with no data and had no issues. I think it all depends on the staff at the store, however it can be done. They actually made me sign a "no data waiver" form at the kiosk. It looked like it was part of one of the official iPhone brochures.


Store staff make far less commission on data-less sales, so it's at their discretion whether or not they want to sell you an iPhone without data. Remember, nearly all the store staff in "Rogers authorized dealer" stores do not work for Rogers; only those in the handful of corporate-run stores.


----------



## Chookaboom (May 1, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Okay, yes, there is an airplane mode, but I meant as something that would be useful on an ongoing basis. Turn airplane mode off (or the radios on, as it were) and you risk data charges immediately. It's easier just to have data blocked on your account.



Thanks, good point about not a permanent solution.. My motives for the mode are related to an upcoming Hong Kong trip and I planned to use airplane mode and manually turn on wireless when at family home.

c-b


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

Short of unlocking the phone and changing the APN to an invalid one manually, or jailbreaking it and using an app which will do this for you, there is no nice way to disable only data on the phone from your end, you will have to try to get the carrier to do it for you. Since the iPhone 3G hasn't yet had any jailbreak or unlock exploits released to the public yet, really calling Rogers / Fido is the best option.


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

I asked a similar question to an existing post, but this thread is more on the topic, as now the thought of having an iphone w/o a data plan seems okay for me to have. 

If there is an available wifi, like my home or work, will I be able to use the internet and such with the iphone w/o getting charged, or will I get charged still?


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

acc30 said:


> If there is an available wifi, like my home or work, will I be able to use the internet and such with the iphone w/o getting charged, or will I get charged still?


This question has been asked in a few threads. Wifi does *not* incur data charges. Only data communication across the cellular network incurs charges (or usage). Wifi != Cellular; therefore, it is not billed.

You can use the iPhone with a voice-only plan; however, because the iPhone jumps onto the Internet so easily, it's best to actually call Rogers/Fido and put a block on data to ensure it's disabled.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

JustAMacUser said:


> You can use the iPhone with a voice-only plan; however, because the iPhone jumps onto the Internet so easily, it's best to actually call Rogers/Fido and put a block on data to ensure it's disabled.


Any idea how soon before the 'block' takes effect? 

And how can one be sure, is there notification on the phone itself saying data is disabled?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

You're really missing out on something great if you don't get a data plan, unless you're always around wifi. 

I think you'll survive, it's still a great device for contacts, calender, SMS, the phone, iPod etc. But I hope you're near wifi.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Well, I suppose you're missing out if you consider a $30 a month donation to Mr. Rogers' neighborhood great…


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> Well, I suppose you're missing out if you consider a $30 a month donation to Mr. Rogers' neighborhood great…


Hey! Too far.. give him some slack. Do you have any idea how much it costs to run a 160ft. yacht from his house in Florida to his vacation home in the Bahamas with the price of gas these days? 

Jeez... so insensitive..


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

uPhone said:


> You're really missing out on something great if you don't get a data plan, unless you're always around wifi.
> 
> I think you'll survive, it's still a great device for contacts, calender, SMS, the phone, iPod etc. But I hope you're near wifi.


Well yes. But everyone's needs are different. 

I'm (and I suggest others unsure) going to do a trial with wifi only, for the rest of this and next month before the 6gb/$30 offer expires at the end of August.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll tell you what. Us Canadians may have a leg up on our US counterparts in this respect. There doesn't seem to be much of a grassroots movement afoot there yet to eschew the data plan entirely and go WiFi, like many have opted for in this country. Of course their data plans are $20 and unlimited so maybe people aren't as hung up about data. Maybe Mr. Rogers did us a favor by unintentionally exposing this vulnerability in the system.

For the record, I think data could demolish Mr. Rogers even if Rogers is a Sith Lord. When data has the emotion chip, he is truly unlimted.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> I'll tell you what. Us Canadians may have a leg up on our US counterparts in this respect. There doesn't seem to be much of a grassroots movement afoot there yet to eschew the data plan entirely and go WiFi, like many have opted for in this country. Of course their data plans are $20 and unlimited so maybe people aren't as hung up about data. Maybe Mr. Rogers did us a favor by unintentionally exposing this vulnerability in the system.


The plans in the US are $30 for Unlimited Data*



*Capped at 5GB

So, our data plan is actually BETTER.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

slicecom said:


> The plans in the US are $30 for Unlimited Data*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But AT&T is so polite about it! Have you read their fine print? It's like "We're really really sorry that we have to have a cap on your unlimited data. It's only because if you're using more than 5GB, you're putting extensive stress on our servers, we're really sorry!"

:lmao:

Plus, I have no idea what AT&T's overage rates are but I would guess that it's cheaper to go over the soft cap to 6GB on AT&T than it would be for us to go over our [hard?] cap to 7GB.

(Edit: not to say that I'm unhappy with 6GB, it's more than enough!)


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

JustAMacUser said:


> This question has been asked in a few threads. Wifi does *not* incur data charges. Only data communication across the cellular network incurs charges (or usage). Wifi != Cellular; therefore, it is not billed.
> 
> You can use the iPhone with a voice-only plan; however, because the iPhone jumps onto the Internet so easily, it's best to actually call Rogers/Fido and put a block on data to ensure it's disabled.


that's great to know, don't really need the internet, spend most of my day at work and working at home, so I mostly use the computer to look anything up on the web.

thanks  

just out of curiosity, what other feature will be I missing out on? I'm guessing the gps will not work?


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

harrisjr said:


> The total was 299+50+tax. Came to about $395 for the 16gb.
> 
> I purchased mine in store with no data and had no issues. I think it all depends on the staff at the store, however it can be done. They actually made me sign a "no data waiver" form at the kiosk. It looked like it was part of one of the official iPhone brochures.



WHat did the contract say? I really didnt want to sign this sorta contract if it says i agree to pay 5c/kb


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

acc30 said:


> that's great to know, don't really need the internet, spend most of my day at work and working at home, so I mostly use the computer to look anything up on the web.
> 
> thanks
> 
> just out of curiosity, what other feature will be I missing out on? I'm guessing the gps will not work?



why would you as long as you have the map either pre downloaded from when on wifi, or currently on wifi u can use the gps features


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

dani190 said:


> WHat did the contract say? I really didnt want to sign this sorta contract if it says i agree to pay 5c/kb


You sign the contract and then call Rogers and tell them that you want to block DATA on your account... occasionally you get a telephone CSR who doesn't know what's going on, either politely ask to be transfered to someone else or say thank you, hang up, and call back again... Eventually, you will get someone who will know how to configure your account to block data... IT IS 100% POSSIBLE FOR ROGERS TO BLOCK DATA ON YOUR ACCOUNT! Once that is done, you are good to go...

BTW, the contract says that you are agreeing not to take a data plan, and any data usage you incur will be billable at 5c/KB... but if data is blocked, you can't incur any charges!


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

G-Mo said:


> You sign the contract and then call Rogers and tell them that you want to block DATA on your account... occasionally you get a telephone CSR who doesn't know what's going on, either politely ask to be transfered to someone else or say thank you, hang up, and call back again... Eventually, you will get someone who will know how to configure your account to block data... IT IS 100% POSSIBLE FOR ROGERS TO BLOCK DATA ON YOUR ACCOUNT! Once that is done, you are good to go...
> 
> BTW, the contract says that you are agreeing not to take a data plan, and any data usage you incur will be billable at 5c/KB... but if data is blocked, you can't incur any charges!


but how am i covered if it somehow gets turned on?


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

satchmo said:


> Any idea how soon before the 'block' takes effect?
> 
> And how can one be sure, is there notification on the phone itself saying data is disabled?


There's no notification on your phone. I think the CSRs will tell you it takes a couple of hours. My experience has been that's it's nearly instant; however, YMMV.

To test it, I simply went to the "classic" mobile Google home page. It's only a few KB so if it does actually load (i.e. data is not disabled) it won't cost a TON of money. I find that to be the best way to make sure things are disabled.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

dani190 said:


> but how am i covered if it somehow gets turned on?


If you get a bill for data after it has been turned off, you call up Rogers and say, hey, I got a bill for data and on the Umptienth of Octember I called and had data disabled on my account and I got this bill for data traffic... They will reverse the changes (it happened to me twice when I had data shut off on my L7 SLVR that liked to surf the net in my pocket!)... it's not a problem if there is a problem... you can get it sorted...


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

G-Mo said:


> If you get a bill for data after it has been turned off, you call up Rogers and say, hey, I got a bill for data and on the Umptienth of Octember I called and had data disabled on my account and I got this bill for data traffic... They will reverse the changes (it happened to me twice when I had data shut off on my L7 SLVR that liked to surf the net in my pocket!)... it's not a problem if there is a problem... you can get it sorted...


Ok, thanks also any idea what the contract actually says, id like to know


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

dani190 said:


> why would you as long as you have the map either pre downloaded from when on wifi, or currently on wifi u can use the gps features


even better!


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Personally, $30 bucks for six gigs of data (damn near unlimited) anywhere I go is worth it.


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

NBiBooker said:


> Personally, $30 bucks for six gigs of data (damn near unlimited) anywhere I go is worth it.


if you think being raped that hard with pricing is good? Then by all means enjoy robbers raping, i wont be


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I think the interesting observation about this is when 3G was not available, you didn't miss it. We have come to be dependent on our cellphones (communicators) at every hour of every day. They actually have techno-free vacation spots in Banff now where people actually check their cellphone at the front desk when they enter the building. Trying to live off the grid for a little while. Sort of.

Beam me up, Scotty!


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

dani190 said:


> if you think being raped that hard with pricing is good? Then by all means enjoy robbers raping, i wont be


How does the $30/6GB price point constitute "raping"?


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

The Shadow said:


> How does the $30/6GB price point constitute "raping"?



go read other posts here and then come back with that comment
lol


----------



## m1eh (Jul 15, 2008)

G-Mo said:


> If you get a bill for data after it has been turned off, you call up Rogers and say, hey, I got a bill for data and on the Umptienth of Octember I called and had data disabled on my account and I got this bill for data traffic... They will reverse the changes (it happened to me twice when I had data shut off on my L7 SLVR that liked to surf the net in my pocket!)... it's not a problem if there is a problem... you can get it sorted...


I will be in the same situation... I called in the day before buying the iphone to ask to have data services blocked on my phone (because I had accidently pressed the web button on my phone and was billed for 4k (0.30$).

Once I get my iPhone, I called in again before putting my sim card to say "Hey I just got my iPhone, I just wanted to confirm data serviced is DISABLED on my account.", rep said "Yes, the data block feature is on your account."...

So la la la, all is fine, 2 days later I'm browsing my iPhone features, and under usage, Cellular Data usage, it says I got 6mb upload, 117mb download.... which is like, impossible since I don't use any apps / browser on my phone (I only use the iPod section of the phone to playback music). 

So I called Fido again to check what was going on, rep confirmed he saw some data usage on my account and he couldnt understand why since the feature block is there, so he put me on hold for nearly 20 minutes while contacting his helpdesk, and when he came back he said apparently there was a special "sock code?" missing on my account to block the iPhone data usage. When I asked "So I'm not gonna get charged for data usage?", he gave me a rather unconvincing "Uhhhhhhhhhhhh.... no....."

I better not find any charges on my invoice or else I think I'm just going to ship them back everything and cancel my contract (still within the 15 day period)


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

m1eh said:


> I better not find any charges on my invoice or else I think I'm just going to ship them back everything and cancel my contract (still within the 15 day period)


Don't ship them back anything... if you do get billed, you may be able to leverage this into a retentions deal.


----------



## soon_to_be_iphone_owner (Jul 17, 2008)

guess I'm a newbie to this stuff but I've seen the term "retentions plan" in a few threads...what is it?


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

soon_to_be_iphone_owner said:


> guess I'm a newbie to this stuff but I've seen the term "retentions plan" in a few threads...what is it?


"Retention" is the act of retaining (keeping). So literally, a retention plan is what cell phone carriers offer to customers who want to leave, in order to keep their business.


----------



## soon_to_be_iphone_owner (Jul 17, 2008)

my plan is up in about 2 weeks...I've thought about waiting to get the phone and perhaps get a better plan but the wait is killing me!

right now my plan is $25 for 200 anytime including unlimited early nights and weekends at 6pm + $11 for voicemail and call display - $3.75 bundle savings (even though i don't have any other rogers service)...all in all, it comes to $45 including system access and taxes 

should I wait and try and get a better plan by threatening cancellation?


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

dani190 said:


> go read other posts here and then come back with that comment
> lol


I don't know what you are "lol"-ing about. The price point is pretty good; very likely the best you could squeeze out of Rogers at this point and time. I don't even have an iPhone and I'm considering the plan for my smartphone. The only thing that you could be possible find amusing is the epiphany you must have just had; you've just discovered your lack of brains.

You've been whining on the boards that you don't want data, that you can't afford data, asking people to bear with you and sh!t. G-Mo had to call you out on it first thing, telling you to search boards and stop wasting peoples' time. Now I'm gonna straighten you out again. 

"It's simple mathematics." - Mos Def

$0.05/KB = raping, understood. $30.00/6GB = raping? Oh please, if you can't swing the data and you find it's out of your league, perhaps you need to lean back to the Motorola KRZRs or even the V-series and kool your heels there. The iPhone's allure is all about that data. Do you think that people on these boards took time out of their lives and stood their asses in line just to pick up a glorified iPod? No, they wanted the whole phone experience, data and all; not some half crippled gadget.

My brother just copped one with his HUP and he got the data plan. You best believe that the phone ain't the f**king same with out that data plan. I couldn't imagine having the phone without it, I know the experience would be different.

So in conclusion, the data plan is decent in price because it is. If you can swing it, swing it; and if you can't...you can't. 

Now you know...and knowing is half the battle.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

The Shadow said:


> I don't know what you are "lol"-ing about. The price point is pretty good; very likely the best you could squeeze out of Rogers at this point and time. I don't even have an iPhone and I'm considering the plan for my smartphone. The only thing that you could be possible find amusing is the epiphany you must have just had; you've just discovered your lack of brains.
> 
> You've been whining on the boards that you don't want data, that you can't afford data, asking people to bear with you and sh!t. G-Mo had to call you out on it first thing, telling you to search boards and stop wasting peoples' time. Now I'm gonna straighten you out again.
> 
> ...


:clap:

$30 for 6GB is VERY good... AT&T is only offering (soft cap) 5GB for $30, for Rogers/Fido to go 1GB MORE is fantastic! After all this time all "everyone" has really wanted was fair data like in the U.S., and $30 for 6GB just does it!

Edit: The iPhone without data all the time really is LESS than half the experience; the device was DESIGNED to be online all the time!!... It's like getting a Ferrari without the engine...


----------



## soon_to_be_iphone_owner (Jul 17, 2008)

it's not a concern though if you are in a dense free WiFi area (like at home or at work)


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

Absolutely, man. Jobs marketed the thing as a revolutionary internet device, mobile phone and touchscreen iPod if I recall the keynote from two years ago correctly.

People have been walking around for a year in Canada spending all $5 and $600 for a half-functioning 1st gen iPhone. Nobody was crying about the data this and the data that at that time. I would think that now that Rogers has made the phone affordable, device and plans, everybody would be smiling.

Now that the product is released to market, WITH an affordable data package...people are still singing songs? My god. 

I don't want data, how can I lock off the data, the data is trying to attack me, the data said if I don't take it, it's gonna kick my ass. Enough with the crying and the stories.

This whole thing makes for great laughs. Anyhow, G, enjoy your phone man. I'm seriously considering adding the plan to my Centro.

EDIT: You know what would have made me impulse buy an iPhone...if they had rollover minutes like AT&T. If Teddy Boy was handing out some rollover minutes, I would have been in the line for sure.


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

I fully agree that 6GB for $30 is a great price for today's market, but that in 3 years it may not be. Today I tried, using 3G only and going out of my way to do things that I would not normally waste time doing, and I managed to wrack up 64.3Mb received and 1.2MB sent. which pretty much killed my battery.

When you apply that kind of usage to the 400MB plan, it's down right scary, but, while I'm sure it's possible to use 200MB per day, I think you'd have to try awfully hard, AND have your phone plugged into a power source.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Shadow: I think you're missing the point. Rogers wants you to believe that the phone just ain't the same without the data plan, but I think that may just be because they want to sell more data plans. How much does the data cost them, do you think? If you can have the same experience, maybe faster, using WiFi, then what's so special about the data plan? Because it's ubiquitous? For now, maybe, although there are plenty of places that 3G does not service.

Hypothetically speaking, if WiFi becomes the gold standard, as it is in many cities now worldwide, and you can get everything you need to move "data" using WiFi, wouldn't it be foolish to spend more on a data plan that proves to be redundant in the long run? A year from now, when you've got two more years to go on your contract paying an extra $30 a month, we can revisit whether or not a data plan is a necessity.

It's like insurance. Rogers _wants_ you to have a data plan, really, almost _insists_ you need a data plan, whether you need it or not, because they know they can count on your fear of being overcharged. But if you request all data be blocked, then any transmission of data becomes their responsibility, not yours. That's why they dropped their prices so drastically to $30 for 6GB from $60 for a measly _400MB_. Rogers knows that some renumeration is better than none at all, which was looking likely if people boycotted the data plan, even though demand for the iPhone was unprecedented. They certainly weren't dropping the price to be nice or because of public pressure. They dropped it because they know most people are suckers. 

Everyone wants a deal. Think about it. If they sell you a data plan at this price now and still turn a profit, why on earth is there a deadline? Does data suddenly become more expensive on September 1? Of course not. It's just a pressure sales tactic. Are any other countries changing their data rates come September 1? It's seems unlimited means unlimited south of the border (or 5GB as the case may be). Really, it's no different than a car salesman offering you a special deal, but only if you buy today. Why? Will the car be gone tomorrow? Wouldn't the cost to bring the vehicle here be the same tomorrow as it is today? Given the way vehicles depreciate over time, wouldn't it be in my best interest to _wait_ a few months before making this purchase?

If you think you need a data plan because that's the way the phone was meant to be used. then good for you. If I want to have a glorified iPod Touch with a cellphone built in and pay $30 less a month for it, then good for me.


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> Rogers wants you to believe that the phone just ain't the same without the data plan, but I think that may just be because they want to sell more data plans.


That's a valid point, but i think its only part of the issue. Everyone has their own reasons.

1. Rogers wants to sell you the data plan so they make more money
- Unfortunately, I really think Rogers fails to understand this product
- Certainly the store reps don't know jack about ____ 

2. Some people want the data plan so they are not strapped to a WiFi Network. 
- Not everyone lives in a location where WiFi is abundant
- WiFi is still very short-ranged, will never overtake 3G/3.5G/4G 

3. Some people as quoted below, want a glorified iPod with Cell phone. 
- Typically they are probably less interested in having access "everywhere"


The point is very much like you said:



fjnmusic said:


> If you think you need a data plan because that's the way the phone was meant to be used. then good for you. If I want to have a glorified iPod Touch with a cellphone built in and pay $30 less a month for it, then good for me.


Everyone has their reasons, and no one is wrong. Well except for maybe the Rogers employees who don't know jack.


----------



## andru (Jul 18, 2008)

Anyone know if the Iphone 3g's GPS still functions without a dataplan, or does it require a data connection to stream google maps.

Perhaps a better question would be: Can you preload particular maps for offline viewing.


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

andru said:


> Anyone know if the Iphone 3g's GPS still functions without a dataplan, or does it require a data connection to stream google maps.
> 
> Perhaps a better question would be: Can you preload particular maps for offline viewing.


The GPS will still function through its satellite & cellular modes, however without any maps you'll be a pin on a vacant gray screen.


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

Your arguments sound like they could have merit...if WiFi ever becomes the gold standard, not to mention free all over. But, not everyone works in WiFi accessible areas and unless you planning on living in Starbucks, WiFi is not always free. Monthly fees in Toronto's OneZone now is $30.00/mth. Isn't Rogers plan the same price? 

And let's say you're right and people say f**k the data plan, let's all go WiFi.
What do you think will happen as demand increases? ECON 101. As demand rises so will the price. We could both project far into the future, but this seems clear. The average hot zone charges what THT is charging in the Toronto OneZone. The charges at GTAA-Pearson International are a bit more I believe. To access these places, you gotta be in their zone. The $30 plan allows you to take the data on the move with you.

$4.99/hour, $9.99/day, and $29.99/month not including PST/GST. These are your WiFi rates in the OneZone. You'll find similar pricing in most public access points.

Is Rogers using funny pressure tactics and deadlines designed to motivate potential customers to action...sure. It's called creating the need. It's SALES 101, most people won't buy anything unless you show them why they need or why they should get it right now. You said it yourself, Rogers is minting off of the data plans...in fact, they're minting off the whole thing, phone and all. If it were me, I would get the phone with the data plan.

It's an experience and a convenience. The data provides you with convenience when you may need it. But to each his/her own. If you want it, get it. If you don't it's up to you. 

FJN, I did not miss the point. My point was to straighten out dani190's half assed response to my legitimate question, to which no response have been given. A good diss will do that sometimes. I respect your opinions and I hope we can agree to disagree. I, however, don't believe that Rogers is "raping" anybody with the $30/6GB plan, as dani190 has claimed. I think it's a great option and compared to the current WiFi offerings, it even has a little value in it.

I am now heading out to Pearson as we speak, perhaps I'll get a better feel on those rates tonite.

Peace.

EDIT: See that, you need data to get the GPS running. Kinda hard to use the GPS inside Starbucks, sorry Starf**ks.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Good counterarguments, Shadow. The Shadow always knows. I guess we'll see after the billing cycle what people are getting charged and whether or not the data plan is worth it. But a question still remains: if Rogers can sell a 6GB plan for $30_ and still turn a profit_, why the limited time offer? Not just for iPhone users, but for all smartphones? I know, I know, MARKETING 101. But if all the Rogers/Fido cellphone users in Canada were to put some pressure on, these rates should not be any higher, ever. September 1 seems pretty arbitrary. Customers should put the pressure on…maybe a mass campaign aimed at the retentions department…

I guess just because a person uses a smartphone doesn't suddenly make them smart.


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

The Shadow said:


> I don't know what you are "lol"-ing about. The price point is pretty good; very likely the best you could squeeze out of Rogers at this point and time. I don't even have an iPhone and I'm considering the plan for my smartphone. The only thing that you could be possible find amusing is the epiphany you must have just had; you've just discovered your lack of brains.
> 
> You've been whining on the boards that you don't want data, that you can't afford data, asking people to bear with you and sh!t. G-Mo had to call you out on it first thing, telling you to search boards and stop wasting peoples' time. Now I'm gonna straighten you out again.
> 
> ...


well you know what you really underestimate me. 

I have been researching this iphone before it was EVEN OUT iv been tracking this thing forever now. Waiting, i wont be spending almost 100 a month for a phone, can any of you justify this?

I am not here to ruin any ones experience i am here to get my confusion settled, my decision is no data, i have my own thoughts you have yours. 

If you consider it a good deal thats fine, enjoy.


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

G-Mo said:


> :clap:
> 
> $30 for 6GB is VERY good... AT&T is only offering (soft cap) 5GB for $30, for Rogers/Fido to go 1GB MORE is fantastic! After all this time all "everyone" has really wanted was fair data like in the U.S., and $30 for 6GB just does it!
> 
> Edit: The iPhone without data all the time really is LESS than half the experience; the device was DESIGNED to be online all the time!!... It's like getting a Ferrari without the engine...


i dont think so, thats your really narrow opinion.


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

fjnmusic, thanks man thats exactly what im talking about, no data.
Thats our decision, you have your own, now why have you hijacked this thread? its about living on the iphone with no data.

Wana play hard ball so will i.

If you wana talk about why the iphone plans are good make your own thread we wont bug you.

Also if these plans are so god like as you speak of them, then tell me why Rogers stock has plummeted down almost $6 dollars. The news was talking about this how Rogers just dumped right down after releasing those god like plans. That attempt at rescuing their sales was quite pathetic. If thats what we half to do to get rogers to act its quite sad, it took over 60 thousand signatures on ruinediphone.com and lots of media coverage to get them to even budge. Sad sad sad


----------



## woohoo123 (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow, i can't believe how elitist some Apple users are. I 100% agree with dani190 where I do not wish to be "raped" by Rogers. $30 may sound cheap to some (and some people feel that if you don't fork out $30/month you aren't worthy of an iPhone) but that works out to be $360/year or $1080 for 3. On top of that you don't even get the "apple experience" of visual voice mail on top of that...it's an extra $15. In all, that's a nice big screen TV people in 3 years.

Some people want the whole shebang with full GPS and surfing the web and all wherever they go. I'm a business traveller and only want my phone and ipod consolidated. I would be paying way more than $30/month since I'll be dinged roaming charges in the states all the time.

I was seriously considering the iPhone but my corporate plan makes me pay too much for a hardware upgrade. It's only a cell phone kiddies not a pacemaker or some life saving device. I think I'll just hang tight for the Blackberry Thunder and have my company pay for that as well as the plan instead.

P.S. How many of you sheep who bought into the $45 data/VVM plan signed the petition....please say BAAAAA. My continued boycott of the iPhone only helps you all so please thank me later when the data plans drop. Oh wait..you're in a 3 year contract.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Your post is full of inaccuracies. I hope you don't conduct business this way.

No one says you have to have Rogers' virtually unlimited 6GB of data (AT&T's so-called unlimited is capped at 5GB, for example). There are other plans, and there are discounts available if you know how to ask.

Corporate pricing hasn't been announced yet. You cite a $599 fee but that's a placeholder cost until actual corporate pricing is available.

If you roam in the US on any Rogers plan you'll get charged way too much. Turn on your voicemail, turn off your phone, get a local pay as you go SIM when you travel, and check your Rogers voicemail as needed. You'll save a fortune. If your business requires instant contact, get a blackberry. The iPhone isn't for you. As you know, blackberries aren't cheap also.

You want your phone and iPod "consolidated." That costs. But you don't have to have a $30/month data plan to get it. Get it? Nor must you buy visual voicemail. These are *extras.* Perhaps in your business you sell extras as well.

And, finally, no doubt you're in a three year contract. That's okay. As you know, with GSM, you can always change your plan, your features and/or your phone at any time.

How much do you pay, and for which service and features? I think that would be illuminating, however unlikely it is you'll list it all out.




woohoo123 said:


> Wow, i can't believe how elitist some Apple users are. I 100% agree with dani190 where I do not wish to be "raped" by Rogers. $30 may sound cheap to some (and some people feel that if you don't fork out $30/month you aren't worthy of an iPhone) but that works out to be $360/year or $1080 for 3. On top of that you don't even get the "apple experience" of visual voice mail on top of that...it's an extra $15. In all, that's a nice big screen TV people in 3 years.
> 
> Some people want the whole shebang with full GPS and surfing the web and all wherever they go. I'm a business traveller and only want my phone and ipod consolidated. I would be paying way more than $30/month since I'll be dinged roaming charges in the states all the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

woohoo123 said:


> My continued boycott of the iPhone only helps you all so please thank me later when the data plans drop. Oh wait..you're in a 3 year contract.


Ummm... just because you sign a 3 year data contract does not hold you to that data plan for 3 years, same as the voice contracts... if prices change, specifically improve, or you find your needs change, you can change plans at any point during the contract... so, if in a year, Rogers/Fido announce 6BG of data is now only $15, you can just switch to that data plan with no penalties or fees...


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

dani190 said:


> i dont think so, thats your really narrow opinion.


Actually, it's Apple's opinion...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

You know, I don't believe that's Apple's opinion so much as Apple's strategy for getting the cellphone companies to distribute their product. They make little on the phones themselves (in fact, the carriers subsidize the cost), so their only profit margin is in the month to month plans on a multi-year contract. If they can get you to pay $30 or $60 or even $115 a month for "data," the all the power to them. 33% commission per data plan sold, folks. If I were Rogers, i'd be pushing the data plans at all costs too.


----------



## woohoo123 (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for your reply but you misunderstand me. I am poking holes at people's perception of a $30 deal as well as some people's elitist attitude of who is worthy of the fruity logo. I fully understand that I can get a 300-500 iphone through corporate upgrade without data. Some people are attacking those who prefer no data as Apple heretics. It depends on your usage type and the like. Is the iPhone clearly not for me as you state? No, it clearly meets my requirements....it's just the price Rogers wants me to pay is not to my liking. Your SIM swap is a great idea that I use when travelling for fun but I can expense business calls when roaming so I don't bother. If I'm stuck in an airport (which most make you pay for wi-fi) i'd like to check the news or catch up on email but not with roaming charges out of my pocket.

6GB is alot. There is no way I or 75% of other people will use 6GB in 1 month. What people fail to see is that Roger's has manipulated the perception of a deal. $30/month is decent compared to the US. But the AT&T has VVM already tied in. On top of that, the deal is only until August 31st. Some deal to those who cannot upgrade post August. After that, you're stuck with the $60-$100+ plans or adding the sub-par data plans that Rogers has to offer if you'd like some data.

Like I said, I'm sticking to my guns on the Rogers iPhone boycott. I never signed the petition but I will not give Rogers my personal after tax money. If my company pays for everything who am I to complain though 

If you are curious as to what I pay:

$18/month
200 minutes unlim eve/wkend
call display
voicemail
call forward
5c CAD LD
10 US LD

It is a plan that I really don't want to give up for any phone.




HowEver said:


> Your post is full of inaccuracies. I hope you don't conduct business this way.
> 
> No one says you have to have Rogers' virtually unlimited 6GB of data (AT&T's so-called unlimited is capped at 5GB, for example). There are other plans, and there are discounts available if you know how to ask.
> 
> ...


----------



## woohoo123 (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for your reply but you misunderstand me. I am poking holes at people's perception of a $30 deal as well as some people's elitist attitude of who is worthy of the fruity logo. I fully understand that I can get a 300-500 iphone through corporate upgrade without data. Some people are attacking those who prefer no data as Apple heretics. It depends on your usage type and the like. Is the iPhone clearly not for me as you so arrogantly state? No, it clearly meets my requirements....it's just the price I have to pay is not to my liking. Your SIM swap is a great idea that I use when travelling for fun but I can expense business calls when roaming so I don't bother. If I'm stuck in an airport (which most make you pay for wi-fi) i'd like to check the news or catch up on email but not with roaming charges out of my pocket.

6GB is alot. There is no way I or 75% of other people will use 6GB in 1 month. What people fail to see is that Roger's has manipulated the perception of a deal. $30/month is decent compared to the US. But the AT&T has VVM already tied in. On top of that, the deal is only until August 31st. Some deal to those who cannot upgrade post August. After that, you're stuck with the $60-$100+ plans or adding the sub-par data plans that Rogers has to offer if you'd like some data.

Like I said, I'm sticking to my guns on the Rogers iPhone boycott. I never signed the petition but I will not give Rogers my personal after tax money.


If you are curious as to what I pay:

$18/month
200 minutes unlim eve/wkend
call display
voicemail
call forward
5c CAD LD
10 US LD

It is a plan that I really don't want to give up for any phone.


----------



## woohoo123 (Jul 18, 2008)

I didn't know you can switch without penalty as I never had to switch contracts.

You can still thank me if the price goes down.


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

woohoo123 said:


> Thanks for your reply but you misunderstand me. I am poking holes at people's perception of a $30 deal as well as some people's elitist attitude of who is worthy of the fruity logo. I fully understand that I can get a 300-500 iphone through corporate upgrade without data. Some people are attacking those who prefer no data as Apple heretics. It depends on your usage type and the like. Is the iPhone clearly not for me as you so arrogantly state? No, it clearly meets my requirements....it's just the price I have to pay is not to my liking. Your SIM swap is a great idea that I use when travelling for fun but I can expense business calls when roaming so I don't bother. If I'm stuck in an airport (which most make you pay for wi-fi) i'd like to check the news or catch up on email but not with roaming charges out of my pocket.
> 
> 6GB is alot. There is no way I or 75% of other people will use 6GB in 1 month. What people fail to see is that Roger's has manipulated the perception of a deal. $30/month is decent compared to the US. But the AT&T has VVM already tied in. On top of that, the deal is only until August 31st. Some deal to those who cannot upgrade post August. After that, you're stuck with the $60-$100+ plans or adding the sub-par data plans that Rogers has to offer if you'd like some data.
> 
> ...


wow if i had that plan id add the 30 dollers data cus then my monthly bill wouldnt be as much but 30 voice and 30 data too much for me


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

> No one says you have to have Rogers' virtually unlimited 6GB of data (AT&T's so-called unlimited is capped at 5GB, for example). There are other plans, and there are discounts available if you know how to ask.


However, you mean i can get a better voice plan?

The best price the rep on the phone told me they could give is:

$25
150 minutes
unlimited evenings and weekends after 9 pm
unlimited incoming


My plan on telus was a lot better than that,

$25
250 minutes
unlimited evenings and weekends after 6pm
unlimited incoming calls
Caller display
Voice mail 3

I asked them to match that they claim they cant, can i get a better price?


----------



## Janeymac (Jul 17, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> Shadow: I think you're missing the point. Rogers wants you to believe that the phone just ain't the same without the data plan, but I think that may just be because they want to sell more data plans. How much does the data cost them, do you think? If you can have the same experience, maybe faster, using WiFi, then what's so special about the data plan? Because it's ubiquitous? For now, maybe, although there are plenty of places that 3G does not service.
> 
> Hypothetically speaking, if WiFi becomes the gold standard, as it is in many cities now worldwide, and you can get everything you need to move "data" using WiFi, wouldn't it be foolish to spend more on a data plan that proves to be redundant in the long run? A year from now, when you've got two more years to go on your contract paying an extra $30 a month, we can revisit whether or not a data plan is a necessity.
> 
> ...


Where are all these cities with WiFi? And, and this may be a really stupid question, but here goes. If I don't take Rogers data plan and use Wifi, will I be able to recieve emails that way. Sorry if this is a really stupid question.


----------



## teewee (Apr 30, 2006)

dani190 said:


> However, you mean i can get a better voice plan?
> 
> The best price the rep on the phone told me they could give is:
> 
> ...


dani,
i called rogers lastnight too and they gave me the same thing, 
25$ for 150daytime, 1000evenings/weekends start at 9
and choice of: my5, unlimited incoming, or rogers2rogers
callID is extra 7$
the rep said visual v/m is included when on the iphone, but i doubt it? he wasn't trained on the iphone yet.
with regards to speaking to a retention rep, they said they only talk to existing clients (different from when i called last year to check on plans, they were eager to sign new people up and aggressive, it seems the rules have changed)
the rep did suggest i hold off till 2nd week of august because thats when new plans will be announced..


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

woohoo123 said:


> If you are curious as to what I pay:
> 
> $18/month
> 200 minutes unlim eve/wkend
> ...


Nice corporate plan, add $5 for unlimited at 6 pm, and it's my corporate plan as well--minus some credits. I'm waiting for corporate pricing to be announced, same reason, I'm not giving up my plan. Of course, there's no reason why we would have to--and no reason to assume otherwise.



dani190 said:


> However, you mean i can get a better voice plan?
> 
> The best price the rep on the phone told me they could give is:
> 
> ...


I don't think there is an "employee paid plan" at the moment, there was until a few weeks ago, and there will be again. $17.50 but I don't think it had unlimited incoming. Wait a bit, they'll re-introduce it, possibly for slightly more, and you can switch to it.

Unless you work for a big corporation, or in health or education or government, and then you'll get a better deal.


----------



## SLaw (Jun 5, 2004)

dani190 said:


> However, you mean i can get a better voice plan?
> 
> The best price the rep on the phone told me they could give is:
> 
> ...


 
When I ordered the iphone 2 days ago and asked the rep what he can do with my $20 (200 minutes) voice plan. He offered me $20 for 250 min day time and unlimited evening and weekend, which I gladly accepted.
I called this morning to check the iphone status and double check again the new voice plan and sure the new plan is in effect.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Anyone know why the "E" or Edge network icon appears even though I have my data blocked? 

Hmm....maybe i should check with FIDO again.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

satchmo said:


> Anyone know why the "E" or Edge network icon appears even though I have my data blocked?
> 
> Hmm....maybe i should check with FIDO again.


Maybe the person you spoke to wasn't "trained on the iPhone yet."


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> Maybe the person you spoke to wasn't "trained on the iPhone yet."


I'm talking to FIDO right now and the agent says it's 'blocked', but was told by their tech department that the iPhone can't be entirely blocked. 

Is this hogwash?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Yes, this is hogwash. It's either blocked or it's not. If it's blocked, then Fido should be responsible for any "accidental" usage charges.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> Yes, this is hogwash. It's either blocked or it's not. If it's blocked, then Fido should be responsible for any "accidental" usage charges.


Okay, spoke to another agent and she says they forgot to deactivate the WAP. They've noted that so any charges will be credited. 
Sheeeesh!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

And you'd think everyone who speaks English would be using the same common basis for definitions of terms. Pays to keep a dictionary around.


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

dani190 said:


> i dont think so, thats your really narrow opinion.


Why is my opinion "narrow" simply because you don't agree with it? There happen to be a lot of people that agree with my opinion. Does this make them all narrow minded and you the only enlightened one?

C'mon, get off your high horse. I have no problems with you not liking the prices, that's your opinion and your entitled to it. But to call someone out because you don't share their opinion is petty and immature.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Get up on your high horse, woman
Get up on your high horse now
And get up on your high horse, woman
I'll make it up to you somehow

Moonlit shadow, she starts a trippin' firelight
Jumpin' the trees lyin' across the right of way
Silvery mornin' it glistens down the valley
But she don't stop 'til we ride the night away

Get up on your high horse, woman
Get up on your high horse now
Get up on your high horse, woman
I'll make it up to you somehow

Blonde braids tangle at the misty break of mornin'
Catchin' light through a dusty window pane
Lost in lust, in denial of the warnin'
She digs her heels in this stallion's flank again

Get up on your high horse, woman
Get up on your high horse now
Get up on your high horse, woman
I'll make it up to you somehow

Get up on your high horse, woman
You paid the price, you get to play
Get up on your high horse, woman
You're gonna ride to the break of day

To the break of day
To the break of day
To the break of day

Get up on your high horse, woman
Get up on your high horse now
Get up on your high horse, woman
I'll make it up to you somehow

Get up on your high horse, woman
You paid the price, you get to play
Get up on your high horse, woman
You're gonna ride to the break of day

- Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

Drizzx said:


> Why is my opinion "narrow" simply because you don't agree with it? There happen to be a lot of people that agree with my opinion. Does this make them all narrow minded and you the only enlightened one?
> 
> C'mon, get off your high horse. I have no problems with you not liking the prices, that's your opinion and your entitled to it. But to call someone out because you don't share their opinion is petty and immature.



How about you go up a few posts and read what i was reply to then come and hassle me.

i wasn't even talking to YOU it was a totally different person and let me quote what the whole post said since you have a hard time reading...





> G-Mo said:
> 
> 
> > :clap:
> ...


Now i said that because this specific member was stating that the iphone without data is half the experience, and that it was designed blah blah blah blah. He also states that $30 dollars for 6 gb is good, that is his opinion i have no issue with that.

Now you also have your own opinion, but don't tell me to get off my "high horse" and claim u have no issues with me not liking the prices etc etc. Also did i ever say that i called someone out because they don't share my opinion... Then you call me immature, like who the hell are you?

Also now your saying my opinion doesn't matter, and that i shouldn't enjoy my iphone the way i want it, like who are you?


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

dani190 said:


> How about you go up a few posts and read what i was reply to then come and hassle me.
> 
> i wasn't even talking to YOU it was a totally different person and let me quote what the whole post said since you have a hard time reading...
> 
> ...


Sh!t, are you still here causing ruckus again? Damn, between you and woohoo123 the travelling snake oil salesman, you two are damned annoying.

dani190, you wanna play that hard ball, but I don't wanna play with you...it wouldn't be fair. It's clear you'd be at an intellectual disadvantage. You're are clearly bringing out the worst in people; which is contrary to the reasons why forums like this exist. You're like poison in disguise. Start coming correct and seek absolution for your transgressions. That will be doubleplusgood.



woohoo123 said:


> Wow, i can't believe how elitist some Apple users are. I 100% agree with dani190 where I do not wish to be "raped" by Rogers. $30 may sound cheap to some (and some people feel that if you don't fork out $30/month you aren't worthy of an iPhone) but that works out to be $360/year or $1080 for 3. On top of that you don't even get the "apple experience" of visual voice mail on top of that...it's an extra $15. In all, that's a nice big screen TV people in 3 years.
> 
> Some people want the whole shebang with full GPS and surfing the web and all wherever they go. I'm a business traveller and only want my phone and ipod consolidated. I would be paying way more than $30/month since I'll be dinged roaming charges in the states all the time.
> 
> ...


And now to my new friend woohoo123. So woohoo123, you are waging the holy crusade against the Apple elitists, are you? You'd better come and haul me away then, because if my debating pricing with FJN or others of the more learned members on this forum (of which you are not) constitutes me being an elitist, then fine, I am an elitist.

And as an elitist I say unto thee, how dare you not subscribe to the holy data plan?

You wanna talk to me about Apple elitism, I'm right here bro. Your arguments only serve to provide us with tension headaches and confusion. I tried reading your first post and my head was spinning. I really hope that's not how you handle your business, seems damned shady to me. You must be one of those travelling snake oil salesmen. 

When you decide to take a break from selling that snake oil you should come to my place. I enjoy when visitors come to my studio and bow down before my all powerful Mac Pros. You should really come on Sunday, we have our Two Minutes Hate service with yourself as the Icon of Dishonour. Also you won't want to miss our main speakers. We have Father Steve of the Minstry of Peace and Big Brother Ted of the Ministry of Love coming in from Rogsoc to talk about the ongoing war against Tebellus. Apparently more territory has been conquered...again. It's always being conquered.

shout, SHOUT...SHOUT OUT HIS NAME...WOOHOO123!!!! WOOHOO123!!!! WOOHOO123!!!! X WOOHOO123!!! X X X X WOOHOO123!!!!

Utter rubbish, for a travelling businessman, you're a real prize, your firm must be proud...now back to business.

---

FJN, the WiFi rates at Toronto-Pearson International Airport are the same more or less as in the Toronto OneZone...but here's something in your favor, AT&T is offering all of their iPhone customers free, unlimited access in all of their Wi-Fi hotzones throughout the US. That's about 17,000 hot spots, no restrictions. I don't know the size of each hot spot or how they are spread out, but I would imagine that all the major population centers like NY, LA, DC and so on would have at least 50-100 in each city. I'm sure that in the business districts of those cities, people would be in the zone to access the net via Wi-Fi.

I don't know if we have a Wi-Fi infrastructure like that here in Canada, but it gives great hope to the Ministry of Wi-Fi. We shall see what we shall see.

FJN, we'll debated sir. Your facts were well researched and your cards well played.

These iPhone threads are very interesting to say the least. Unfortunately, I foresee there will be more people like dani190 and woohoo123 (WOOHOO123!!! X X X X WOOHOO123!!!! X WOOHOO123!!!!!) will come on here and engage in nothing short of, how shall I say it, jackassery? Yeah, jackassery.

To all those who contributed and discussed the matter in the traditions of brotherhood and learning, I salute you. To those who practiced jackassery...woohoo123 said that we could thank "him" when data rates went down...well, to the jackassery practitioners, I would thank you to shut up and shuttin' up.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Now that's what I'm talkin' bout. Of course, city-wide WiFi probably won't help you much if you're living in the boonies or the middle of the mountains, but then neither will 3G towers.


----------



## Biti (May 26, 2005)

G-Mo said:


> Ummm... just because you sign a 3 year data contract does not hold you to that data plan for 3 years, same as the voice contracts... if prices change, specifically improve, or you find your needs change, you can change plans at any point during the contract... so, if in a year, Rogers/Fido announce 6BG of data is now only $15, you can just switch to that data plan with no penalties or fees...


Actually, you may be penalised. Rogers may change the rate upwards or downwards. Rogers also includes a "price downgrade fee" in their conditions. See the link below.

<http://www.rogers.com/cms/html/iphone_terms.shtml>


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Biti said:


> Actually, you may be penalised. Rogers may change the rate upwards or downwards, and also include "price downgrade fee" in their conditions.
> 
> <http://www.rogers.com/cms/html/iphone_terms.shtml>


There is no penalty if THEY lower the price of the plan and you asked to be put on the new pricing (which is what I was specifically referring to)... I've had this happen before with other Rogers services, if they lower the price of a plan, or, as usually is the case, stop offering your plan, but make a newer similar or equivalent plan available at a lesser rate, you can ask to be moved to the new pricing model without penalty... as far as other "downgrade" fees go, I have found, with Fido, that after honoring about 3 months of service on an existing plan, they will usually allow you to move/switch around without penalty... that's my past experience...


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

The Shadow said:


> Sh!t, are you still here causing ruckus again? Damn, between you and woohoo123 the travelling snake oil salesman, you two are damned annoying.
> 
> dani190, you wanna play that hard ball, but I don't wanna play with you...it wouldn't be fair. It's clear you'd be at an intellectual disadvantage. You're are clearly bringing out the worst in people; which is contrary to the reasons why forums like this exist. You're like poison in disguise. Start coming correct and seek absolution for your transgressions. That will be doubleplusgood.


I think its time you laid off, stayed out of other peoples arguments and minded your own business. You have no right to tell others to shut up, again i say who the hell do you think you are?

But you see im not going to argue with you, this topic seems to be such an important thing to you that you go write messages with such depth, like your writing a friggan novel, all to insult woohoo and I. I do not think neither woohoo or myself really care.

I personally have no time to argue with you my friend.

So continue with your simple arguments and insults you'll only be talking to someone who simply doesnt care what you say from now on. 

All you wish to do is bring up an argument.

So in short i think i am done talking about this. This topic has now gone way past the fact of using an iphone without data and has now gone into a game of who can insult each other better.

I really do wish an admin would just come here shut the thread and people move on.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

I think this iPhone is clearly bringing out the worst in everyone. Apple please discontinue this product and bring our ehmac community back to a state of peace. 

amen.

long live the iPod Touch


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

LOL, thats what we needed, thank you. That made me laugh.


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> Now that's what I'm talkin' bout. Of course, city-wide WiFi probably won't help you much if you're living in the boonies or the middle of the mountains, but then neither will 3G towers.


My bad, fjn, I said 17,000. I got the numbers messed up, it's actually 71,000 hotspots (including worldwide hotspots accessible by AT&T clients). The Eastern US has the largest concentration. The Midwest looks real sparse and California is pretty decent. AT&T has got partnerships with Barnes & Noble, Coffee Bean, and Starbucks; Mickey Ds as well. So you'll get access in any of those places.

If you are an AT&T high-speed internet customer, you get free access with your internet user name and password. There are various levels. If you are not an AT&T internet customer, you can pay $20/month for Premier access. AT&T customers can get Premier access for $10/month. You can purchase one-time access passes for $4.

I don't know what the differences between the various packages other than status with AT&T itself. I don't know if there are variations in speed...I doubt it. I'm pretty sure that the hotspots support B, G and N, I guess it's up to the hardware of the individual. 

Looks like your Wi-Fi utopia is taking shape down south. I don't think that Big Brother Ted will ever move like that though.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

The Shadow said:


> My bad, fjn, I said 17,000. I got the numbers messed up, it's actually 71,000 hotspots (including worldwide hotspots accessible by AT&T clients). The Eastern US has the largest concentration. The Midwest looks real sparse and California is pretty decent. AT&T has got partnerships with Barnes & Noble, Coffee Bean, and Starbucks; Mickey Ds as well. So you'll get access in any of those places.
> 
> If you are an AT&T high-speed internet customer, you get free access with your internet user name and password. There are various levels. If you are not an AT&T internet customer, you can pay $20/month for Premier access. AT&T customers can get Premier access for $10/month. You can purchase one-time access passes for $4.
> 
> ...


Uncle Ted won't need to, as long as other people do. Remember, it's WiFi. Not proprietary. Uncle Ted just has to hope he can milk as much as possible off these data plans while the gettin's good. 

I can see the world under Rogers WiFi: free unlimited wireless for only five cents a kilobyte!


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

dani190 said:


> How about you go up a few posts and read what i was reply to then come and hassle me.
> 
> i wasn't even talking to YOU it was a totally different person and let me quote what the whole post said since you have a hard time reading...


Just because I was responding to your reply to another poster does not mean the point is invalid. I happen to share that persons opinion, and take offense to your remark about his opinion being narrow, [read] invalid, unimportant, etc.



dani190 said:


> Now i said that because this specific member was stating that the iphone without data is half the experience, and that it was designed blah blah blah blah. He also states that $30 dollars for 6 gb is good, that is his opinion i have no issue with that.


Great! I'm glad you have no issue with that. Your initial response did not indicate such:



dani190 said:


> i dont think so, *thats your really narrow opinion.*


The point you seem to have missed is, that just because you don't agree with someone's opinion doesn't make it narrow <anything>. Now if that's not what you were implying by that statement, then I encourage you to clarify it and perhaps choose your words more carefully. The way you talk to others in this forum however, doesn't lead me to believe you meant it in any other way.




dani190 said:


> Also now your saying my opinion doesn't matter, and that i shouldn't enjoy my iphone the way i want it, like who are you?


Where do you get this from? Do you just make things up to stir controversy? I made it very clear you're entitled to your own opinion and at no point did I make any suggestion or remark that could be construed as meaning your opinion doesn't matter. To do so would be hypocritical, as my post was that exact message to you.


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> I can see the world under Rogers WiFi: free unlimited wireless for only five cents a kilobyte!


That would actually make an awesome tag-line.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Why, thank you, Drizzx.


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

now drizzx the narrow opinion remark was purelly for his statement of



> Now i said that because this specific member was stating that the iphone without data is half the experience, and that it was designed blah blah blah blah. He also states that $30 dollars for 6 gb is good, that is his opinion i have no issue with that.


He is saying that the iphone is half the experience and that it was designed etc blah blah blah like i haven't heard that from every single rogers rep.

Thats all that statement was saying, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Dani! Drizz! Let it go already! Can't you two see that you love each other?


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> Dani! Drizz! Let it go already! Can't you two see that you love each other?




LOL


----------



## canuck13 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Just called Fido re blocking data usage*

I have 3 iPhones - 2 already on the $30 - 6GB plan. I had intended to have the 3rd phone (all in a family plan) with voice only. However, after getting the 3rd phone I realized that I'd be subject to data usage charges - at 5 cents per kb that means $50 per MB, or $500 for 10 MB - which is by all accounts outrageous. Anyway, I just got off the phone with the FIDO rep and asked if they could completely block my data access on the 3rd phone. They said they could put a data block on but that they did not have a way to 100% block the data access - that the iPhone would connect in the background and use data without me necessarily being aware. I was already leaning towards getting data on all phones anyway so decided not to fight this. But, you can see that FIDO is still giving out information that seems to conflict with what is being said in this forum. P.S. I'm not interested in using the suggested APN fix as I don't want to mess with the software or configuration on the phone.

P.S. I read this entire discussion last night and had to waste SOOO.. much time trying to sift through the ranting about the data charges from Rogers/Fido. It would be nice if you folks who want to argue about that would set up a separate discussion and keep this one to the subject initially posted.


----------



## SeeB (Jun 30, 2008)

I can confirm that for one month, the block-data on my iPhone has worked perfeclty. I just receive my bill and no data usage on it.

Plus, no data usage on the utilisation board on the iPhone.

Think that YES, the data block, block all data usage!


----------



## darrenlovesmac (Apr 29, 2008)

Chookaboom said:


> HowEver, can you clarify this, as I was to understand that the Airplane mode would "turn off" all radios on the phone. Then you could then manually put on the Wireless capability when needed (though no calls could be made/received).
> 
> c-b


Airplane mode also turns off the phone itself, so, why buy the iPhone if you are going to run it in airplane mode? Just get an iTouch.

Darren


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

That would be an *iPod* Touch.
But seriously... if you're not using data/GPS then you're not using this device's full potential, not by a long shot.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

kevleviathan said:


> That would be an *iPod* Touch.


Actually, iTouch is a accepted alternate to iPod *touch* (if you want to be pedantic!)... Try Googling iTouch and see what the first result is!!!


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah yeah...  it just drives me crazy when people call it that


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

G-Mo said:


> Actually, iTouch is a accepted alternate to iPod *touch* (if you want to be pedantic!)... Try Googling iTouch and see what the first result is!!!


When I think about Kim Basinger iTouch myself…schwing!


----------

